# Video: Claudia Darga äußert sich zur Anzeige von PETA



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2017)

Redaktionell


*Video: Claudia Darga äußert sich zur Anzeige von PETA​*
Wir berichteten ja bereits über die Anzeige von PETA gegen Claudia Darga, nach deren Auftritt bei Markus Lanz im ZDF:
Tierrechtler zeigen Karpfenanglerin Claudia Darga an 


In einer kurzen Videobotschaft hat sich nun Claudia Darga dazu selber aus Frankreich gemeldet:



https://www.facebook.com/dargaclaudia/videos/891322407692319/

Ich finde:
Bemerkenswert cool und sympathisch.

Und der Tipp, nach PETA zu googlen, ist auch wertvoll.

So merken vielleicht mehr Menschen, dass PETA nichts mit Tierschutz zu tun hat.

Sondern, nach eigenen Angaben, eine auf Grundlage des Antispeziesismus operierende TierRECHTSorganisation ist.

Die wollen für Tiere gleiche Rechte wie für Menschen.

Sie lehnen JEGLICHE Nutzung von Tieren für Menschen ab (auch keine Haustiere, Blindenhunde, selbst kein Honig (weil von Bienen)).

Sie wollen eine rein vegane Lebensweise.

Sie stehen unter Beobachtung sowohl von Politik, Finanzbehörden und Gerichten:
Keine Anerkennung von PETA - Verwaltungsgericht Stuttgart stoppt PETA!



Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## phirania (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Claudia Darga äußert sich zur Anzeige von PETA*

Daumen hoch für Claudia..#6#6#6#6#6#6#6
Sie geht da richtig um mit dieser  Geschichte.


----------



## Meefo 46 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Claudia Darga äußert sich zur Anzeige von PETA*

Moin .

Gute Aussage.:m Und dann noch der Verweis auf Google nach 

Peta.:m:m


----------



## Obstbau (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Claudia Darga äußert sich zur Anzeige von PETA*

Dass es eine PETA-gerechte Auslegung vonTierschutz gibt ist durchaus richtig.Hier geht es anscheinend mehr um öffentlichen Klamauk als um Tierschutz.Allerdings war der Beitrag bei Markus Lanz ein gefundenes Fressen für PETA.


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Claudia Darga äußert sich zur Anzeige von PETA*



Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin .
> 
> Gute Aussage.:m Und dann noch der Verweis auf Google nach
> 
> Peta.:m:m


bekommt man da auch ein spenden konto;-)))))


----------



## Franz_16 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Claudia Darga äußert sich zur Anzeige von PETA*

Ja, sie macht das recht souverän. #6


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Claudia Darga äußert sich zur Anzeige von PETA*



Obstbau schrieb:


> Dass es eine PETA-gerechte Auslegung vonTierschutz gibt ist durchaus richtig.



Eher Nein..hätten sie zwar gerne aber deren "Argumente" halten meist keiner rechtlichen Überprüfung stand.

Tierschutz ist und bleibt für Peta eh nur der bekannt dünne Deckmantel zur Verschleierung ihrer eigentlichen Ziele. 

Echter TierSCHUTZ geht Peta nämlich am Arxxx vorbei..oder was glaubst du, warum bei Kooperationen international tätiger Organisationen der Name Peta nie auftaucht? 

Das wäre so glaubhaft wie Raubtiere in einem veganen Restaurant


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Claudia Darga äußert sich zur Anzeige von PETA*



ruhrfischerpg schrieb:


> echter tierschutz geht peta nämlich am arxxx vorbei..oder was glaubst du, warum bei kooperationen international tätiger organisationen der name peta nie auftaucht?
> 
> Das wäre so glaubhaft wie raubtiere in einem veganen restaurant


#6#6#6


----------



## Danielsu83 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Claudia Darga äußert sich zur Anzeige von PETA*

Hallo,

 die hat das doch ganz souverän und ordentlich gemacht. 

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Claudia Darga äußert sich zur Anzeige von PETA*

Ja, finde ich auch. 

Auf FB wird sie aber teilweise von CarpHunters gedisst (Neid, wweil sie es ohne Probleme in die Öffentlichkeit geschafft hat?), sie wäre ja keine richtige Anglerin und wer öffentlich über sowas redet müsse halt die Folgen tragen..

Die haben alle noch nicht begriffen, dass PETA Angeln komplett weghaben will und man besser gegen PETA kämpft als gegen Angler..

Es MUSS einfach möglich sein/wieder werden, über zurücksetzen so normal (auch öffentlich) reden und schreiben zu können wie übers mitnhmen, ohne dass spendensammelnde Tierrechtler Steuergeld und Manpower der Justiz mit ihren Anzeigen verbrennen..

Mir wär lieber, das Geld würde eingesetzt um Umweltsäue zu erwischen (ablassen von Fäkalien in den Main von Kreuzfahrern, massenweise Klopapier im Innkanal etc.) oder Schwarzangler..

Aber so unterschiedlich können eben Ansichten sein - was dann nach aussen schwach macht und PETA stärkt.


----------



## ramrod1708 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Claudia Darga äußert sich zur Anzeige von PETA*

Gibts das Statement auch für Menschen zu sehen die kein (bzw es nicht mehr) Gesichtsbuch haben?



Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Claudia Darga äußert sich zur Anzeige von PETA*

Ist öffentlich, da musste nicht registriert sein um das zu gucken.


----------



## Fyrdraca (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Claudia Darga äußert sich zur Anzeige von PETA*

Nettes Mädchen!

Ich hoffe die Anklage wird abgewiesen! 
Ich drücke ihr die Daumen!#6


----------



## offense80 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Claudia Darga äußert sich zur Anzeige von PETA*

Diese militant kriminelle Vereinigung die sich Peta nennt ist echt das Letzte. Unbeteiligte lesen nur es sei eine "Tierschutz Orga" und schon ist der Fürspruch da..... wenn man aber mal tiefer hinter den Deckmantel dieser Vereinigung guckt, wird man sehen das es mehr Schein als Sein ist. 
Und wen zeigen sie denn an....den kleine Angler. Warum-weil er sich meist nicht dagegen wehren kann. Die großen Unternehmen die dem Tierschutz 1000000 mal mehr schaden, lassen sie lieber in Ruhe, da diese genügend Anwälte haben, die genug gegenhalten können. 

Oder jetzt aktuell dies

https://www.mopo.de/hamburg/angler-...toert-die-kinderstube-der-elbfische--28730784

Warum zeigen diese Tierschützer nicht die Stadt Hamburg an? Da geht es um Hunderttausende von Fischen? 
Schade das diese "Tierschützer" nicht mal öffentlich auftreten und einen Stand in Hamburg aufbauen.....könnte ein lustiges Video für YouTube werden


----------



## ramrod1708 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Claudia Darga äußert sich zur Anzeige von PETA*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist öffentlich, da musste nicht registriert sein um das zu gucken.


Danke für die Info, aber auf dem Handy klappt es nicht. Meckert alsdauernd das ich mich anmelden soll wenn ich draufklicke.
Probiere es nachher mal auf dem PC. 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 2 mit Tapatalk

Tante €dith sagt: Das Problem war die mobile Ansicht. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Claudia Darga äußert sich zur Anzeige von PETA*



ramrod1708 schrieb:


> Tante €dith sagt: Das Problem war die mobile Ansicht. Danke für den Tipp!


#6#6#6
immer gerne


----------



## Danielsu83 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Claudia Darga äußert sich zur Anzeige von PETA*

Hallo Thomas, 

 die leidige Neid und besser Angler-Debatte gibt es leider auch im Karpfenspezial. 

 Ich kopier mal rüber was ich da geschrieben habe:

 Hallo,

also steige ich doch nochmal umfangreicher in die Diskussion ein. 

1.) Jeder in Deutschland kann erstmal jeden anderen anzeigen, wenn man der Meinung ist das der andere ein Unrecht begangen hat, oder man das Gefühl hat das einem ein großes Unrecht durch eine andere Person Unrecht widerfahren ist.

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen das es zwar lästig ist angezeigt zu werden, aber am Ende ist es nur lästig und erstmal kein Beinbruch. Jenachdem wie ernst zunehmend die Vorwürfe sind und wie sicher man sich seiner Sache ist kann man sich die Mühe machen und ein paar € in einen Anwalt investieren. Solange es kein Rechtskräftiges Urteil gibt, und das gibt es in dieser Sache nicht sollte man sich nicht vorschnell aufregen. Und wenn sich Frau Draga bzw. ihr Anwalt halbwegs geschickt anstellen geht das ganze aus wie das Hornberger Schießen, viel Rauch um nichts. 

2.) Jeder von uns muss sich darüber im klaren seien das die Diskussion über Tierschutz, Tierrechte und Naturschutz so oder so in den nächsten Jahren immer schärfer geführt wird. Und wenn man das ganze ehrlich betrachtet, ist die bisherige Taktik der Anglergemeinschaft nicht besonders erfolgreich. Und "unsere " Taktik war bisher das wegducken und anführen von Scheinargumenten um das Hobby irgendwie zu legitimieren. Oder um es mal sehr plakativ auszudrücken "Es ist Krieg und die anderen gewinnen".

Wir müssen in Sachen Öffentlichkeitsarbeit deutlich besser und offensiver werden. Und da leisten so eine Babs oder eine Claudia Draga die ein durchaus sympathisches Bild vom Angeln und Anglern/innen in die Öffentlichkeit tragen deutlich mehr als 10 "besser" Angler die von Futternied und Arroganz getrieben in einem Karpfenforum sich darüber beklagen, und etwas über die Frevelhaftigkeit des eigenen Hobbys schwadronieren. 

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich übrigens sagen das man das Thema C&D bzw. C&R durchaus auch für Nichtangler und selbst für Tierschützer vernüftig verkaufen kann so das die unser Hobby nicht mehr kritisch bewerten. 

3. Jeder der hier darüber schreibt wie übermässig kritisch er unser Hobby bewertet liefert den Tierrechtlern von Peta deutlich mehr Munition als eine Claudia Draga und agiert hochgradig scheinheilig. In einem relativ offenen Forum im Internet die Öffentlichkeit und den Informationsautausch zum Hobby suchen aber dann jammern wenn jemand beim suchen der Öffentlichkeit erfolgreicher ist. 

4. Jeder über 16 sollte mitbekommen haben das man Gesetze bzw. deren Auslegung durch Lobbyarbeit ändern kann. Und das ist auch der einzige Weg wie wir unser Hobby dauerhaft ausüben können.

5. Ja ich weiß das gleich die Forumsmeute kommt und ich mit meinem Posting hier keinen Blumentopf gewinnen werde.

Mfg

Daniel

Edit 6. Der Grund warum wir am Ende auf jedenfall verlieren werden, da gerade bei Angler so ein beschränktes "Klein-Klein-Denken " vorkommt das es schon erschreckend ist. Da gibt es ein Gehaue und Gesteche unter uns und den verschiedenen "Besser-Anglern" das ich persönlich es als widerlich empfinde. Und wir es auch ganz ohne Peta schaffen uns das leben unnötig schwer zumachen. Anstatt gemeinsam Aufzutreten und gemeinsam Lobbyarbeit zu leisten. Falls es noch niemandem aufgefallen ist, die Gruppen die Erfolgreich Lobbyarbeit leisten verzichten darauf Kleinkriege zwischen den einzelnen Flügel einer Gruppe zuführen. Und handeln eher nach dem Motto "Der Feind meines Feindes ist mein Freund. " 

__________________
“Zensur ist, einem Mann zu sagen, er könne kein Steak haben, weil Babies nicht kauen können.”

Mark Twain


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Claudia Darga äußert sich zur Anzeige von PETA*

Insgesamt sehr gutes Posting in meinen Augen, insbesondere dieser Teil, den müssten mehr begreifen:


Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Falls es noch niemandem aufgefallen ist, die Gruppen die Erfolgreich Lobbyarbeit leisten verzichten darauf Kleinkriege zwischen den einzelnen Flügel einer Gruppe zuführen. Und handeln eher nach dem Motto "Der Feind meines Feindes ist mein Freund. "



Danke dafür, Bruder im Geiste!


----------



## Danielsu83 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Claudia Darga äußert sich zur Anzeige von PETA*

Hallo Thomas, 

 leider fällt sowas auf sehr unfruchtbaren Boden ...

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Video: Claudia Darga äußert sich zur Anzeige von PETA*

Ich kämpfe schon seit fast 20 Jahren - wem sagste es...


----------

